# Canam Group Inc. (TSE: CAM)



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

I have become a bit interested in this stock. This is a NA infrastructure play. They are one of the main bridge building firms on the continent. Their operations were really hurt during the downturn but it seems like they are back running good sized profits. They are trading at about 0.7 Book Value. There is a big need for bridge repairs and upgrades that is well-known and will have to get dealt with no matter how broke governments are. The market likes this one with the share price rocketing up the last year.

Anyhow, I see a company trading at a discount, good momentum, dominant player in their field with a decent sized moat and in an area where there is pent-up demand that should soon bubble over.

The downside is they were unprofitable the last two years and only started turning profits the last couple of quarters and only got back up to old levels of profitability in the most recent quarter.

Any thoughts on this one?


----------

